# Leaving A Band



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats the standard procedure here? Do I just say "I'm done here good luck to you all." or should I give them a bit of a notice like when leaving a job? The thing is, the band is pretty new and just recently we've scheduled a few gigs (one coming up in late november is a fairly big important one) and I feel bad leaving now a few weeks before a gig. Though to be honest, I doubt anyone in the audience would even notice as I play rhythm guitar and can barely be heard over the other members.. I've just lost interest in the band and in the kind of music we play and I find I just don't enjoy playing the stuff at home and I only do it when I really have to so it's become more work than fun.. I also have so much work to do with school so I'd like to bail ASAP but I don't want to leave them hanging at such an important time. There's another smaller gig coming up soon and I figure unless they just flip out on me I'll stick around at least for that one. Anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not so sure about a standard procedure whe it comes to leaving a band. Obviously your heart's not into this band anymore, and it seems that your mind is made up. Since the band has an upcomming gig, I would tell them now that you are planning in leaving after you have fulfilled your commitment. They may ask you to leave now, but that would be their choice. If you just quit that would leave them without someone to fill your shoes, and that may not be appreciated. I have left lots of bands for various reasons, but I've always remained in touch with my old band mates. I have played in bands with the same guys I've played with in the past because I always have made it a point to keep my network open. Whatever you do, don't burn any bridges.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

the best procedure...



play so sloppily that they won't want you in the band anymore, and yeah that makes it simple. or else just crank your amplifier like you are deaf.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Just tell them you're not into it anymore and that you'll gladly finish up whatever gigs they currently have booked, but not to book any more expecting to have you in the band.



+1 on that. But if they go flippy and can you on the spot - no damage done - you're out like you wanted.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

well that's pretty much what I expected to hear and planned on doing. It's just nice to have some additional confirmation that I'm not leaving them high and dry.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

so just wondering. Should I expect to get paid for that gig too?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

if its a paying gig , you did contribute. so yes


----------



## rockgarden (Oct 29, 2007)

I_cant_play said:


> Should I expect to get paid for that gig too?


If you quit a job, you'd expect to be paid for the last two weeks that you worked, right?

If the gig is for money, and you put in the time to prepare, and you play the gig as though you mean it, of course you should expect to be paid for it. Don't expect any more (or less) than you would have gotten had you not decided to leave the band, though.

I hope that helps ...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my former bassist decided that playing in my band was just not for him. he came to us and said so. 

however, he also said that he would be there for us as long as we needed him to be, until we had a replacement who was up to speed and ready to step in.

consquently, we regard him as a very classy human being, and never hesitate to say so when his name comes up.

-dh




I_cant_play said:


> Whats the standard procedure here? Do I just say "I'm done here good luck to you all." or should I give them a bit of a notice like when leaving a job? The thing is, the band is pretty new and just recently we've scheduled a few gigs (one coming up in late november is a fairly big important one) and I feel bad leaving now a few weeks before a gig. Though to be honest, I doubt anyone in the audience would even notice as I play rhythm guitar and can barely be heard over the other members.. I've just lost interest in the band and in the kind of music we play and I find I just don't enjoy playing the stuff at home and I only do it when I really have to so it's become more work than fun.. I also have so much work to do with school so I'd like to bail ASAP but I don't want to leave them hanging at such an important time. There's another smaller gig coming up soon and I figure unless they just flip out on me I'll stick around at least for that one. Anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> however, he also said that he would be there for us as long as we needed him to be, until we had a replacement who was up to speed and ready to step in.


yeah that's pretty much what I did. I even offered to show up for a rehearsal when they find the new guy and help him learn the songs. They really are a great bunch but the band just ain't for me. I keep wishing I had run into them a few years earlier but now I spend more time playing acoustic stuff than rock and my heart's just not in it anymore.


----------

